# Harbor Freight Greenhouse



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Got a coupon for this, 4'x6' greenhouse on sale for $250 right now through the end of March. They've been around a long time and I know they've got some fans, but maybe not everybody likes them? I asked for one for my birthday but DH said they were sold out and would get more on Tues. 

Good deal or not? I have a solarium I use for seed starting and it works okay, but it doesn't actually get enough sun for *real* growing -- some solarium, eh? It's our back porch and is also left with the door open for the dogs, so that's not much protection on those bitter cold winter days. I'd love to have some stuff going all year like greens, peppers, cherry tomatoes etc. and if I'm not careful, even seedlings get leggy in my solarium.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Mine's still in the box. Not allowed to put it up because of new zoning regs so I'll have to find a hidden spot for it.

I did use one of those metal frame with the flimsy plastic cover units once. They aren't worth the money. The plastic cover ripped off in a late spring storm and the rest rusted the following summer because I left it outside to set my seed trays on to harden off my indoor started seedlings.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Although I don't have one of the Harbor Freight greenhouses, I have two close friends who do. Both are the 8x10 ones. I helped put them togather and this alone caused a lot of head scratching due to some rather vague assembly directions. However, assembly was finally accomplished. I think both friends are satisfied with the end results. The biggest problems are when strong wind hits and some of the panels blow out.. This seems to be somewhat lessened by caulking each panel and even using some metal self-starting screws to fasten better. The spring clips leave much to be desired. Also they had some trouble with the selfopening vents on the roof. A strong wind can twist and bend the frames and closers. ( Kansas has a big problem with winds). Over all, I think both are pleased with their greenhouses, even with the problems.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

good to know! I'd like to get a bigger one, but that'll probably be plenty for me to start out with. I can always put up a 2nd one


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

don't waste your money on the harbor freight green houses. WOW are they junk! I have an 8X10 one. the instructions are ridiculous. 
they are flimsy as can be. yes, the panels blow out in the wind. we ended up putting 1X6 boards horizontally across the panels, 3 on each one. we had to tape the cross members together on the inside to keep the thing from moving around. the doors dont open and close smooth at all. I gave up and never try to close them.
the vents on the top are worthless. they dont shut all the way, the latches are flimsy. the nuts come off the bolts all by themselves when the wind blows, and sometimes the bolts fall out. the frame twists in the wind. twice the vent windows have been tore apart by the wind and had to be pieced and caulked back together.

the fine print in the instructions say do not build in areas where there is high wind or heavy snow. HA!


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I would like to get a copy of that coupon, where did you find it?


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

It's been in the newspapers and in the store flyers that come out in our little home-delivered supplements on Tuesdays. I've got an extra - PM me your address and I'll mail you one. It's good till 3/31 I think.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I had that coupon also. that is why we bought it. The thing was on sale for around 100$ off and I had the 250$ off coupon. I ended up getting the thing for almost half price. We thought we were getting a great deal. Boy were we wrong!
You have been warned, buy at your own risk...


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

We don't have one, but it seems people have a love-hate relationship with them. People ether love them or hate them.....seen more that love then hate, thus far, across all the boards I frequent.


----------



## mommagoose_99 (Jan 25, 2005)

You get what you pay for as far as greenhouses are concerned. I hope you plan on anchoring your little greenhouse well. I have two 28 x 120 used greenhouses . I paid $1600 a piece for mine at an auction. If I had bought them new they would have cost me $15,000. We get 50-60 mile an hour thunderstorms around here and since our greenhouses have been assembled since last March , we have had 4 days of winds in the 50+ mph area all day and all night. Your little greenhouse would be in the next county unless you attach it to something heavy. We used earth anchors on both green houses. We dug 4 feet deep ditches and attached 2x4's to each ground post then back filled. During the windstorms I could feel the strain on those ground posts when I held on to them. My green houses are made of very heavy thick pipe. We used heavy duty everything . I say save your money for a real greenhouse cause I don't think the flimsy greenhouse is going to be big enough or strong enough. I don't think you will be happy with it. Look at Johnny Seeds pipe bender for half the money of the Harbor Freight greenhouse, You can make low tunnels, as many as you have room for and extend your season. I have 8 x8 low structures I use to start seeds in . They are bent pipes attached to 8 foot long 2x4's They are cheap to make and mine have lasted 20 years. I replace a 2x4 every once in a while. I will take a picture of the one I have in my greenhouse . I put tender plants in there when it is cold in the greenhouse. I have enough bent pipes to make 7 of these mini greenhouses. Several are used to house chicks in the Spring. I will post the photos onthe Homesteading Face Book page since it is too complicated to post photos here.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

http://i902.photobucket.com/albums/ac221/seagullplayer1965/IMG_0444.jpg

This are pictures from our Harbor Freight greenhouse from last spring. It is the 6x6 model. It worked great for staring plants early. It is still up but a very bad hail storm late in the year left some holes in the roof, I should have taken it down in June or July.
We are trying to decide if we should just buy another one of these, or get the 6x8. This one was about $100 with the coupon. The zipper door is not real handy, but does close it up tight, and there is no automatic vent option. My wife goes to work a few hours after me, so we worked out a pretty good plan, and I put a fan on a timer, that worked out great.

I have heard many bad stories about the assembly of the 6x8, I think that is where many people go astray.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

> I did use one of those metal frame with the flimsy plastic cover units once. They aren't worth the money.


Funny, I got a couple of these last spring (after I lost my fiberglass greenhouse to a huge snowstorm) and was really pleased with them! I was surprised how much stuff I could jam in, and liked the fact I could roll them (carefully) into the garage at night. You do have to take care to unzip the covers before it gets too hot in there (guess I got spoiled by the automatic vents in my old greenhouse) but all in all, they worked out fine. 

Originally I had planned to replace my greenhouse with another permanent one, but I decided to just go with these "cheapies" for now.


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I am with you, Willow Girl. I have one of the cheapies and it worked fine for me. I started tons of plants for everyone I knew. I just put a little ceramic heater in it on the really cold nights. We opened it up in the mornings and it did great.


----------



## Fourthistles (Feb 24, 2003)

I have a 6x8 Harbor Freight and I really like it. The panels will be more secure if you call the manufacturer (not Harbor Freight, they are merely the distributor) and buy a second bag of panel clips. I have double the number of clips on all the panels and they are much more secure now.


----------



## RON L (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello all, RON L here

have owned aLot of harbor Frieght items, Like th greenhouses, at times what come in leaves a lot to be desired, if you got a Cupon t sake a Lot on thr $, they are not bad, I have seen Home constructed units that were cleaper and stood the test of time Longer! We used simple Tent Stakes in each corner and that worked fine to hold it doewn, the wind did batter one to death!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I get a catalog from growers supply and they have some nice small ones that are at a better price than harbor freight. I'm thinking I'll get one this year. 
www.growersSupply.com 
P.J.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

copperhead46 said:


> I get a catalog from growers supply and they have some nice small ones that are at a better price than harbor freight. I'm thinking I'll get one this year.
> www.growersSupply.com
> P.J.


Better price? I didn't look a lot, can you help me find it?


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

In the catalog it's on page 33, they have three different small sized ones, the one like harbor frieght has ( I think) is called garden starter greenhouse. "while supplies last" It's $129.00 right now. They have others in the "grow tents and greenhouse" section.
P.J.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

http://www.growerssupply.com/farm/supplies/home

It's on the front page of the website. Small picture says garden starter greenhouse.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

I got a ShelterLogic through TSC recently, and really like it so far. I had to modify the anchoring instructions to make it super-secure in the high winds we get here, and add some metal pipes to hold the endwalls to the ground, but I'm still happy. I like that it's easy to take down or just remove the cover in summer, or move the whole thing if I want to. I plan to get more, and maybe get one of their screened canopy kits for use as a summer kitchen and a storage "shed" in winter. Portable, flexible infrastructure makes me happy. For full disclosure, I should add that it's only been up since New Year's Eve, and hasn't seen the worst of the winds we get, but we have had some, and are forecasted to get 50 MPH gusts tonight, *in addition to 18+ inches of snow...* So maybe I should let you know how things look in the morning. :teehee:

Here's a link to the one I got; they also have a 10x10 and a 6x8:
ShelterLogic 10x20

P.S. If you sign up for TSC's email list, they'll send you periodic emails for free shipping or 10% off online orders. I took advantage of one of those deals to get mine.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

that is very similar to what I have to keep my rabbits in


----------



## coonripper (Jan 8, 2009)

I was going to build one this spring. I have a ton of lumber left over from another project and i will buy the greenhouse film seperate. I hope to build one that will last through Iowa winters.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Phantomphyre, that one look like the best yet. Let us know how it is in he morning. I think it would work to put baby chicks in, when spring gets here.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Copperhead, all's well with the greenhouse today. DH broomed the snow off yesterday evening, and then the wind blew most of the rest off throughout the night, so not much accumulated on it. It's had several inches on it before, though, and showed no signs of having issues with that weight.

The cover material is woven like a tarp, only translucent.

My anchoring modifications were to secure the *cover* at the corners with earth anchors instead of the *frame*, and then to add anchors in the middle on the sides - those, I secured to the frame. If one got a smaller kit, that latter part might not be as necessary, but with the 20' length and the winds here already having taught me lessons the hard way, I wasn't risking it.

To secure the endwalls, I ran a fairly heavy 10' length of pipe through the channel along the bottom of the endwall piece on the non-door side, and two 6' pipes (actually, they were fence ground rods because that's what I had around) on the door side, so they can be pulled from either or both sides when you're using the door, and re-inserted in the channel when you're not around. Holding down the bottom of the endwalls probably won't be as critical when outside temps are warmer, but they were flappier than I wanted to see when trying to seal things up to keep all heat inside!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

thanks so much, that looks like the one for me. I'm going to rais a bunch of meat chicks this spring, so I could use it for them and then for plants. thank you so much,
P.J.

ps..........your blog is very entertaining, I'm really enjpoying it


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Thanks, P.J.! I need to get back to my poor, neglected blog - you can tell when I joined Facebook...  I was actually just in your neck of the woods about a week ago. Drove through on 69, spent a day in Claremore, saw 2 glorious sunsets. 

I've been thinking about using the greenhouse for chickens, too. To over-winter the laying hens and/or to start chicks in spring. Figure the added heat (body heat or heat lamp) is a bonus. I'm also playing with composting in there to add heat. I have an approximately 3.5-foot square bin (made of pallets) full of manure that's cooking away in there right now. Add chickens to the formula, and you've gotta clean up after them, anyway, so might as well have a compost bin *right there.*  

Here in N. Illinois, the goal isn't so much *growing* in winter as *keeping things alive.* With the right combo of thermal mass, compost heat, maybe chickens, and using hot frames and low tunnels inside, I should be able to keep us in fresh greens and other cold-tolerant goodies (green onions, cole crops, etc.) all winter. The greenhouse will also serve to extend the season and give a jump on spring, plus give me room for seedlings, which is always a challenge in the house...


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

Maybe check out "Hoophouse", from Maine. Mine is 10X28 and been up about 12 years now. I just replaced the plastic last year.I used to grow Plants to sell wholesale and retail with it, then stuck a few goats in it and they ate the plastic. Now it serves about fourteen chickens. Some day I'll get it in my garden to extend the season.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Just realized I had the size wrong, it's 6x8, not 4x6!

Still haven't bought it yet, still considering. Latest HF flyer has a larger size one for - oh gosh, DH must have taken the flyer - I think it was $760, but then you can get 20% off with a coupon, but I think that one might be too big. And I don't think I want to spend all that anyway!

I've used the little 3-tier ones too, and yes, they work great for seed starting. I want something I can grow bigger plants in year-round, too.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I ordered the one from tractor supply this morning, looked like the best deal to me.
Next time you're going to be in this part of OK, let me know. It's a good thing you got out of here, we're slamed with the blizzard now. I'm not sure what I can grow in it, I've just always wanted one. I figure I can get the tomatoes a head start and keep a salad garden going all fall and winter. I got my chickens ordered today so it's first order of duty will be chicken brooder, then greenhouse.


----------



## Phantomfyre (Jul 1, 2004)

Edayna, there's a rule out there for some things that I am certain applies to greenhouses, too: always go bigger than you think you'll need and as big as you have room and/or money for.  Although, as you said, you can always put up another one.

I've gotta tell you, on a day like today, with the snow piled high and the temperature low, my little greenhouse was worth its weight in gold for the therapeutic value alone. I shoveled my way to it, cleared the door, popped inside, and AHHHHH. Heaven. Warm, moist air, smelling of soil and compost. It was 15* outside, and 76* inside. I took off my hat, gloves and jacket and just stood there, soaking it in. Good stuff. If I never grow a single plant in the thing, it'll still earn its keep.

P.J., yeah, we got lucky with the weather, that's for sure! I'll be sure to let you know if I get out that way again.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Phantomfyre said:


> I've gotta tell you, on a day like today, with the snow piled high and the temperature low, my little greenhouse was worth its weight in gold for the therapeutic value alone. I shoveled my way to it, cleared the door, popped inside, and AHHHHH. Heaven. Warm, moist air, smelling of soil and compost. It was 15* outside, and 76* inside. I took off my hat, gloves and jacket and just stood there, soaking it in. Good stuff. If I never grow a single plant in the thing, it'll still earn its keep.
> 
> .


YES !!!! Got a lawn chair in mine. We call it the "Happy Hut":happy:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, I just posted a picture of my harbor freight greenhouse on my blog if anyone wants to take a look. Our then farm hand attached wood on each panel with screws to keep the panels from blowing away. The picture is deceiving because of the flash, but the left hand front door is blown off.


----------



## Peacock (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks for the photo. It is good to see what it really looks like!

So I got the new HF flyer today in the mail and WOW, seriously wow, they've got the big 10X12 greenhouse for sale for only $550. That's about $200 off the sale price from last week, so I'm thinking okay, this is meant to be! I'm already dreaming about the stuff I'm going to grow in it. Hubby went to Lowe's for some other stuff today (ongoing bathroom remodel) and picked me up some shelf sets on sale for $15 each. Yippee!

Then he's doing some research online and on the HF site sees this: "In areas with mild winters and night frost only, this aluminum greenhouse helps you grow vegetables, plants and flowers year-round. In colder climates, this metal greenhouse will extend your growing season for several weeks." Well, this is Zone 5, it does get pretty nippy here in Jan/Feb. I don't know . . . several *weeks?* That doesn't sound promising. 

Maybe with additional heat it'd be okay, and on the seriously cold days we could bring stuff indoors. Sounds like maybe I could grow cool-weather stuff like lettuce or spinach, but tomatoes aren't going to like it much in December through March unless I'm willing to run a heater in there.

So we decided to go with the little 6x8 one. I think that'll be okay. Easier to manage, with a poured concrete pad and an electric line just in case.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The 10X12 is the one I have, and we get -20 and high winds. that is the problem. I am using it for a rabbit colony house right now. We got it on sale for $550, plus we had a 20% off coupon. I have put in a couple raised beds and I am going to plant spinach, carrots, and beets in there soon so they can sprout when they are ready.


----------



## woodspirit (Aug 3, 2005)

One advantage of Hoophouse brand is that you can add 4ft sections to it or subtract sections. It would require more plaastic to extend. They hold up well in very high winds as well. You can get them in any length. They come in 8 and 12 ft lengths as well as longer. They are a kit that you supply the wood for the ends. Instructions are easy to follow and take about a day to build.

http://www.hoophouse.com/index.html

Serious Gardener Code: serious-gardener

Serious Gardener 16 (10'W x 7'H x 16'L)

Code: CB16$479.00
Quantity: 
Serious Gardener 20 (10'W x 7'H x 20'L)

Code: CB20$549.00
Quantity: 

For questions and phone orders please call toll-free 1-800-760-5192


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

jeez, I wish I would have found that before the harbor freight nightmare. I looked for an affordable one for a long time before buying the harbor freight one.


----------

